# Pipe Dream???



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

152lbs with a 275 bench?? I was able to get up to 225 at that weight but could never make a substantial increase after that


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 10, 2014)

Why is your goal to be 152 lbs?


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Time to bulk up


----------



## bvs (Sep 10, 2014)

absolutely possible. but why would you want to stay that small?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 10, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Why is your goal to be 152 lbs?



Because above that weight his BF has hard time with standing up sex.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

bvs said:


> absolutely possible. but why would you want to stay that small?


The exact weight isnt that important I would just like to achieve a high bench at a relatively low body weight


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 10, 2014)

ablastoid said:


> The exact weight isnt that important I would just like to achieve a high bench at a relatively low body weight



Well it seems that the World Record in the 148 class is 480 so yes, it's possible.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Well it seems that the World Record in the 148 class is 480 so yes, it's possible.


Are you serious wow


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Time to bulk up


So getting that strong at a low weight is a cycle of bulking and cutting I presume In wondering if it can be done w/o, I got to a point when I weighed 152 I could lift 235 but never increased after months of lifting is this just a tough plateau or will your body just eventually peak at a certain point without bulking and cutting?


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 10, 2014)

What sort of program do you do to increase the lift?


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 11, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> What sort of program do you do to increase the lift?


Better yet do you have any suggestions on some good programs or regimens to do? I have just recently set my eyes on this goal so up until this point I have been doing the typical mon wen fri some compounds mostly isolations and that seemed to work right up to a certain point.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not a powerlifter but 5-3-1 is pretty popular these days. I've done a couple cycles of it. Seemed alright.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 11, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> I'm not a powerlifter but 5-3-1 is pretty popular these days. I've done a couple cycles of it. Seemed alright.


Cool I will give it a shot thanks man


----------

